

Meet Kano, the UK startup that lets anyone build and code their own computer - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/3265/kano-profile/

======
ZenoArrow
Am I missing something here? Just looks like a standard Raspberry Pi kit in
stylish packaging. What sets Kano apart from, let's say, a Raspberry Pi kit
from Maplins?

~~~
joshu
I don't get it either.

